
Show HN: Write thank you letter to your favor project - Windson
https://www.thankyouopensource.com/why/
======
motet_a
I love the idea, but the repository search is actually pretty hard to use. It
should be able to find quickly `org/repo` or `user/repo`. Moreover, the layout
kinda breaks on mobile. Is this website open-source? Some people could
(possibly) contribute.

However, I think tweets and blog posts are two serious competitors. How does
thankyouopensource.com differentiate from those?

